# No cure is known at this time.



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.

A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.

Sound tests have also revealed that these yarns emit a very high-pitched sound heard only by a select few, known as stitchers. When played backward, the sounds are heard as chants...'Buy me! Knit me!' Furthermore, pheromones seem to cause a pathological need to secret the yarn purchases away when one takes them home and blend them into the existing stash. When asked by a significant other if the yarn is new, the reply is, "oh, I've had it for a while!"

In order to overcome the so-called feeding frenzy effect that these yarns cause, one must wear a face mask when entering a storage facility, and use ear plugs to avoid being pulled into their grip. It is also beneficial to enter these storage facilities without the presence of cash or credit cards.

Sad to say, the addictive qualities of this compulsive behavior are cumulative, and are ameliorated only by the purchase of more and more and more yarns. 

No cure is known at this time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This is going on my studio room door immediately under an "ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK".  LOVE IT :lol: Thank You for my "find" of the day.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Love it

Mary


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


Lets hope they NEVER find a cure!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

So true. If they find a cure DON'T TELL ME!!!!!!!
The same thing happens to me with chocolate. I hear it screaming - "buy me" and "eat me" lol x


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

one can never have too much yarn.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Now I know why I buy so much yarn.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have quite an advanced form of this disease. Not only is there no cure, I don't want to be cured. I do wonder sometimes, though, if the yarn is going to avalanche and bury me. What a way to die!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

My DH said he believes every word of it!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes Chrissy and missmolly,I agree with you 100%, don't need or want a cure!
Donna


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a bad case of this disease which is totally not understood by DH. So glad to hear that others also suffer. Symptoms of this disease similar to fabriholicism of which I also suffer.

So glad it's well recognised!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


Luv it!! I know I have it-too bad-sooo sad


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RhondaP said:


> I have a bad case of this disease which is totally not understood by DH. So glad to hear that others also suffer. Symptoms of this disease similar to fabriholicism of which I also suffer.
> 
> So glad it's well recognised!


My husband has a similar condition- but it is books for him. You can imagine our houseHe came home today after being away for the weekend with books, and I said that now I needed to buy yarn, whoops I already have. And Lincraft have 50% of most of their yarns starting tomorrow.


----------



## frizzping (Apr 9, 2011)

ha so true ,,,, owd obsessive wool disorder :O0


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm also addicted. However I have a variation of this illness, because when browsing through ebay, if I see a delectable yarn, my finger automatically clicks the "buy now" button. HELP!!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love it. I need to copy it and frame it. I think it is so true of most if not all of us KP,ers. thanks for the posting.
Judy


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have this illness, but I also have collect patterns illness especially electronic ones off the internet.
Bev


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Well now I know there is no cure I will just have to carry on for the nation if I stop there could be some disasterous side effects. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

I find this very funny but so true :-D


----------



## Eggychesh (Aug 8, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

this is great. I copied it and sent it to my sister who, sadly, suffers from the same addiction I do. Apparently it is a hereditary disease


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

My problem extends to fabrics and threads so I really am in trouble


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

At last I know the cause of my condition - which I really happy to live with - thanks x


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I am in early stages of this disease. I have never had a stash, but since joining KP have wool for two sweaters, an afghan rug, scarves, socks and dog jacket and still looking for more things to knit!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Just love it lol.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I think that it is heredity because my mother and I also have this condition, we always say that we need to put blinkers on when going near patterns and wool but it never happens. LOL


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

And I thought I was the only one :-D It's a lovely addiction and I'm glad there isn't a cure. Thanks for the wonderful topic starter.......it's going up on my wall in my "Yarn Room".. :lol:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, what a great way to start the day! And besides now I have a legitimate reason for buying yarn...does the disease apply to needles and hooks too? Or is buying needles and hooks in all shapes, colors, and sizes a whole different disease?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I have to tell DH I have this disease and there is no cure. I think he will say I'll give a million to find a cure. lol


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


OH OH too late for me but thank you for the warning


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

I think that the addiction must extend to needles.

There is nothing quite like buying yarn for a project and a new set of knitting needles to go with it.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This is going on my studio room door immediately under an "ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK".  LOVE IT :lol: Thank You for my "find" of the day.


Ah Dreamweaver, I'd love to post it on my stash room also, but I have used the line "oh, I've had it for a while!", so I can't risk discovery of my deceit.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow , At least I know what is wrong now. Phew, maybe in about 30-40 years I will find a cure, but until then, I'll be knitting.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

so, so funny and certainly rings to the truth.
shula


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it! Now I can have my whole family read about my addiction.


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

They suggest wearing a protective face mask and ear plugs but forgot to mention gloves--have you ever shopped for yarn without picking it up and fondling it? Have you ever picked up and fondled yarn without wanting to buy it?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this yesterday...It is great! Will be enlarged, printed and framed!!! It says it all! Hildy... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Love it. Love it. Love it. That explains a lot. I too have it bad.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

I have it bad also. I guess it's good that I don't have an excessive amount of money to spend on it.


----------



## maladydawn (Aug 11, 2011)

This was one addiction I desperately wanted to catch! and did!! Woo Woo!

Wool Wonderful Wool!! or Yarn! Whatever the case may be! I wonder if there is a name for this addiction? If not we could give it one?
Wool for thought! (not food for thought!)


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> RhondaP said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bad case of this disease which is totally not understood by DH. So glad to hear that others also suffer. Symptoms of this disease similar to fabriholicism of which I also suffer.
> ...


My husband also has a similar condition but for him it is guitars! 
Oh yes, the Lincraft 50% off - have been there today and then had to buy a couple more containers for storing the new yarn - wouldn't you know it, I bought two containers and the yarn fitted into one. Looks like another trip to Lincraft tomorrow!! Can't have an empty container now, can I!!


----------



## 35361 (Sep 11, 2011)

I LOVE THIS!!!! Must pass it on to all my crafty friends. No matter what their talent is, it applies! Years ago a friend that had a craft store called me, that she knew someone that was no longer knitting, would I be interested in buying some of her yarn. Of course I bought ALL of it, filling my trunk. Luckily DH was not home. When I opened the trunk and my daughter saw all of it she asked where I intened to put it. I replied, "Somewhere that Daddy won't see it!"


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep! sounds about right to me!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Needles have the same effect on me.

Because of my obsession with knitting, I imagine I'm in a Twilight Zone episode. As long as I keep knitting and purling, the sun will come up and the world will continue to spin. All these knitters worldwide keeping things under control. 

Well, knitting does allow the mind to wander.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

maladydawn said:


> This was one addiction I desperately wanted to catch! and did!! Woo Woo!
> 
> Wool Wonderful Wool!! or Yarn! Whatever the case may be! I wonder if there is a name for this addiction? If not we could give it one?
> Wool for thought! (not food for thought!)


Commonly known as Yarnaholics or Fiberholics. No known cure once caught. We get together in groups to enact the 12 step programs but never has one made it to the final step.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally! Someone has found the reason for my addiction. Thanks so much for sharing.

Bea


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

hatlady said:


> They suggest wearing a protective face mask and ear plugs but forgot to mention gloves--have you ever shopped for yarn without picking it up and fondling it? Have you ever picked up and fondled yarn without wanting to buy it?


Oh yes, the fondling of it. Now if hubbies would just fondle and love on us like we do the yarn and fibers......Maybe they might be able to break the addiction??? nahhhh.


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! Now I can understand my so called disease!! Especially love the answer "Oh, I've had it for a long time!!"
Have a great week everyone. Mamie


----------



## Scooks (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

carrieblue said:


> I have it bad also. I guess it's good that I don't have an excessive amount of money to spend on it.


Boy! I'm with you! I read this on a cold rainy Monday -a day planned for shopping for yarn and lunch with a friend! I'm going anyway! I think that qualifies me as disease ridden with this malady.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I love it and I have also got this problem with books lol


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Love it thanks...


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Think I have that disease!


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Sure beats the flu, I'm keeping this disease. lol


----------



## Cherrybkitty (Mar 1, 2011)

I have this problem too and going into the craft store with no money doesnt work, if I dont have any money and my sister has money, I talk her into buying the yarn. :-(


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I am in the early stages of this disease, so please don't find a cure just yet.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Well you will certainly be swamped by replies on this one. Thank you for the diagnoses. I've only been will with it for a year. My motto is knit till I die, so I guess unless someone finds a cure I will certainly die of this disorder! At least I was illness free for most of my life! Something is going to kill me any way! Happy Knitting!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

I knew there was a real reason for this "habit" of mine. Thanks for filling me in. I really needed this.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

evesch said:


> hatlady said:
> 
> 
> > They suggest wearing a protective face mask and ear plugs but forgot to mention gloves--have you ever shopped for yarn without picking it up and fondling it? Have you ever picked up and fondled yarn without wanting to buy it?
> ...


Now I like that Hatlady! Do you think they will ever learn how to cure us?


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank you for this revelation. 
My name is Nina and I have this illness. Has anyone used the Mink/Cashmere yarn? 
Nina <----sitting back down caresing her new purchased yarn.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Love this! Now I don't feel so bad when I get near the yarn selections at JoAnn Fabrics! LOL!


----------



## Jeanniebob (Sep 13, 2011)

How funny! You made my day. I sadly (not) have an advanced form of the disease. I do no think a face mask or leaving my money at home would help. There is also a visual attatchment that the Dr's haven't discovered yet. There must be, because why does the yarn in catalogs and online call to me just as loudly as that in a store. I have also discovered that when stricken with this disease the desire for a cure does not exist. So don't tell me when a cure is found. I love my illness!!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! I just read this and as I try not to fall off the chair laughing, I am looking around the room for the spy who reported me as an addict!! Could it be my beloved Airedale?? And I trusted her! So glad to have this disease! Hope they never find a cure!! Happy Needling. jb


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

WELL! this was obviously written by a man. Look carefully girls, not one word mentions ANYTHING about his similar problem in hardware stores and locations where tools are known to exist. Nor is there any mention of similar problems that afflict the male of the species in sporting goods stores. Yes, I am talking about the dreaded NGCiticis, (new golf clubs) and FF mites (Fishing Flies), or it's dreaded companion, Lure fleas!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

bbarker39 said:


> I have this illness, but I also have collect patterns illness especially electronic ones off the internet.
> Bev


Me too!


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

Wonderful to start the day with a good laugh... and an explanation to the pull yarn has over me...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

lap said:


> My problem extends to fabrics and threads so I really am in trouble


Me too. I love all kinds of needlework crafts. I have stuff stashed here there and everywhere. I especially like to sew for my grancchildren. I have an embroidery machine and absolutely love that. It was so worth the money. My DH doesn't understand because it can't even troll. In fact it can't even go in the water. He thinks that if something happens to me he will sell it to buy another boat and motor. His friends think the other way, he will go first and I will have a new sewing machine. In anky case I hope neither prediction comes true in the near future.
I don't know what is larger my fabric stash or my yarn stash.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh My goodness!!! You're ALL infected!!!! Have they figured out how it's transmitted?


----------



## beccasmom (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes this is terminal. 

Oh well I have it also and would not begin to deny it LOL.

Brenda


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

this will also hang in my craftroom . Now I know what to name this condition!!!! Isn't it wonderful to be addicted to something that gives you something back?


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

OMG this is so funny and sooooooo true. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


It is always easier when we know what the ailment is. Thank you for sharing. Now I understand those little voices and am no longer in the dark.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

unfortunately I suffer from both this disease and the fabriholism - do NOT mention a cure!


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 25, 2011)

How true, How true. I like th saying pictured under your name


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

Loved this one - hope you don't mind if I send it to 3 of my daughters who are also hopeless yarn hoarders!


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank yoou for the explanation, now I can show my daughter I am not the only one.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

My Hubby says "fancy excuse" lol Imagine having to attend a meeting "My name is Gail, and I'm a YARNAHOLIC" OMGoodness...It is a compulsion isn't it.


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

I've got this along with pattern-aholicism and I can't understand why one doesn't cancel out the other!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I know I've got it bad when I'll pay $38 in customs fees for $60 worth of yarn!


----------



## tammyjokennedy (Jun 13, 2011)

That explains so much!


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


I love it -- Another incuable disease I have and I don't careto find the cure.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

I never met a skein of yarn I didn't like.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I have it too, and what I cannot pass up is the discontinued yarn and/or the discontinued colors. I know they will be passing away and I'll never see them again, so I adopt as many as I can.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

lyndapenny said:


> headlemk said:
> 
> 
> > Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> ...


What would be the diagnosis if it also involves needles?... circular, straight, wood, bamboo, metal, rosewood, harmony, etc etc etc. I just love knitting needles too. Projects on my sticks, even better.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Very good laugh for the day thank you .


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

I'am glad to know there's a reason I have such a large STASH of future "projects"..my husband loves to kid me!! :roll:


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm right there along side of you. I'm a quilter also.
DotS


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't think of a better way to go........!


----------



## rdmjazzy (Apr 20, 2011)

My name is Rachelle and I'm a.....yarnaholic.

Hysterical!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Fabrics have similar properities that affect quilters and sewers. Again, there is no known defense and no cures. So sad.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I think i may have this problem also the bags creep up on you and the contents are so soft and cuddly what can we do

susie cue


----------



## GrandmaL. (Jan 26, 2011)

This is so true. Thanks for the laugh of the day!!!


----------



## GrandmaL. (Jan 26, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love it. I wish I had a way to print it. I have a special place that I would hang it. On my craftroom door also one on the storage room door.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

As I begin to sort out my yarn, I should know how bad my disease is! Help!!!

Karen McNaught, PC,FL


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

At last I have been diagnosed! I have been wondering for a long time what was wrong with me... I went to the Doc. who never could give me a solution or cure. He asked me for symtoms so I explained that it started with a muttering of knit, purl, knit, purl and things like dpn, and circular do hickees. The look on his face was a spectacle. He asked if I experienced this all the time to which I replied only if I come in contact with a yarn shop! He asked if I thought it would be contagious and I said could be, little did I know how right I was. Thanks to you, I have no need to go back to the Doc since you have diagnosed me. And the next time I go near any yarn shop I will pluck up courage and plough right in.


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

I can quit any time I choose! I just don't choose to quit yet.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL'



Leonne said:


> At last I have been diagnosed! I have been wondering for a long time what was wrong with me... I went to the Doc. who never could give me a solution or cure. He asked me for symtoms so I explained that it started with a muttering of knit, purl, knit, purl and things like dpn, and circular do hickees. The look on his face was a spectacle. He asked if I experienced this all the time to which I replied only if I come in contact with a yarn shop! He asked if I thought it would be contagious and I said could be, little did I know how right I was. Thanks to you, I have no need to go back to the Doc since you have diagnosed me. And the next time I go near any yarn shop I will pluck up courage and plough right in.


----------



## CarolL (Apr 6, 2011)

Too funny and so true. I am copying this and passing it around to my knitting group.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

For so many years I used to leave my new yarn purchases in the car, waiting until hubby went to sleep or left for work. That was half the fun of it. 

Now I hide them from my DD. Just have to get new stuff into the yarn closet before she drops in. There's so much in there she can't see anything added!

LOL Karen McNaught, PC,FL


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

For all aflictged addicts who live in or around London - you can get an extra special fix from the Knit & Stitch show at Alexandra palace, London - Thurs, Fri, Sat & Sunday. I have a ticket it could be dangerous for my health.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

This yarn addiction extends to EVERYTHING knitting and crocheting, and I DON'T CARE! (I've got it bad!) The only thing that keeps it in check is a lack of limitless money. Woe is me!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is so cute. Love it. I'll have my son read this and maybe he'll understand why I'm so nutty!!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT!!! lol.


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> This is so cute. Love it. I'll have my son read this and maybe he'll understand why I'm so nutty!!!


What do you mean "Nutty", you are perfectly sane girl! He is the one with the problem.

I am addicted not only to yarn, but tatting thread, embrodiery thread, and all manner of necessary accessories, I love it, I don't want to be cured

:lol:


----------



## ode2joy (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, but there are other symptoms as well. The need to squeeze and caress the yarn followed by a satisfied sigh, the due diligence of pattern hunting and matching, the comfort of seeing a stash that can carry you through an entire winter, if not the next six years. The list goes on and on and, like chocolate, always gives complete satisfaction. 

No one with two functioning neurons would *want* a cure. 

Regina


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

This is hilarious. You have put a smile on my face. It is so darn cold in this office that I am just fretting. As a result of this "disease" I have not entered another yarn store in a long while.


----------



## gulfknot (Jul 14, 2011)

A chronic illness with a terminal prognosis.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

This is GREAT!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

>>And Lincraft have 50% of most of their yarns starting tomorrow.

Why do we always think it will be the last sale of the century?
:lol:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

CathyAnn,

I got ya. Then the CC comes out and the next thing you know you need Parks Reserve to rescue you because you used the CC and you are now up a creek without a paddle or lifejackets. Oh the woes of a crochetaholic.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

OMG, someone has sucked the information right out of my brain. As far as DH and So's are concerned, you can lable your shelves or bins, whatever you store your yarn in. Lables might look like this: Tractor, ocean boat, river boat, truck&trailer, quad, trailer for quad, fishing gear, hunting gear, bunny boots, cabin, I think you get the idea. 
A cure? a cure for WHAT?


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

I knew I had a problem when my DH started looking into AA groups for me. That was about the time he could no longer get to his chair in the living room because it was blocked by project bags full of yarn. :lol:


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

SOOOO Very True! Thanks for the chuckle and happy acceptance of this incurable disease. (Many support groups available, I am certain.)


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO! Thanks.....and here I thought I was the only one!


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I wonder if Medicare will help me cope with this horrific disease! I'd even join a group of others with this condition. Knitting Paradise has certainly contributed to my symptoms...it's such a welcoming place! lol


----------



## roberta7 (Sep 1, 2011)

My doctor said it is a disease of the brain that starts in the eyes. After the brain is fully exposed to vast amounts of yarn the adiction becomes unstoppable and incurable.
I am coming onto to my seventyith birthday and am in the last stages of this ailment. I have been so long in its grips I now believe as long as I have lots of yarn...I will be given the earthly time to use it all up, hence the continuing need to buy yarn! That is my story and I'm sticking to it!!!!
Roberta7


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

roberta7 said:


> My doctor said it is a disease of the brain that starts in the eyes. After the brain is fully exposed to vast amounts of yarn the adiction becomes unstoppable and incurable.
> I am coming onto to my seventyith birthday and am in the last stages of this ailment. I have been so long in its grips I now believe as long as I have lots of yarn...I will be given the earthly time to use it all up, hence the continuing need to buy yarn! That is my story and I'm sticking to it!!!!
> Roberta7


I'm with you Roberta, I just turned 71 and I told all my children that I want to knit myself into obivion and that as long as I could knit I would be just fine. We have a 94 year young knitter on this forum who also has the disease and knits entrelac. She's bright and bushy tailed and has good knitting advice too.

I have to congratulate all of you. Your posts have been as hysterically funny as the original news letter. Keep it up! I've enjoyed every minute. And yes, I too have the incurable disease (glad to know it's incurable). There is yarn squirreled away in every room in my house except the bathrooms. They're next.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, now I know what happens to me when I go to my favorite LYS. And if I'm near it, I can hear the store calling me to stop in!!! I was winding some hanks of alpaca yarn into balls and just the way the alpaca felt in my hands was mesmerizing. I was feeling "out of sorts" when I started but felt better after winding this yarn!!!Yes, I confess, I have heard the yarn calling my name and telling me what I can knit with it--glad there is no cure!! :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

So true!!! :lol:


----------



## bythebook (Sep 22, 2011)

If lovin (yarn) is wrong I don't want to be right


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

Y'all are a riot! I'm glad to know that doctors recommend that we stay busy and learn new things to keep our brains active. As knitters we should all make it to 100 and beyond! There's already proof on KP that it's working!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Roberta7--could be true--once you see the yarn, you have to touch it and once you touch it and you like it; you can't put it down you have to buy it. That's me in a nutshell. :lol:


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Thanks, now I know what happens to me when I go to my favorite LYS. And if I'm near it, I can hear the store calling me to stop in!!! I was winding some hanks of alpaca yarn into balls and just the way the alpaca felt in my hands was mesmerizing. I was feeling "out of sorts" when I started but felt better after winding this yarn!!!Yes, I confess, I have heard the yarn calling my name and telling me what I can knit with it--glad there is no cure!! :thumbup:


Oh Carlyta, I'm so glad you confessed. I don't use patterns because the yarn also tells me what it wants to become . If I try to use a pattern, the yarn usually will not cooperate and I don't finish. If I listen to it and do as it wants, there's no problem. Is that what happens to you?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


If I may, I would like to add a footnote to this frivolity (love it, love it). Let us hope Obamacare does not come up with a shot for this malady. There will be a run on the White House that this nation has not seen since the tea was dumped in the drink!!! Thanks for the malady, hope I never ever catch the cure.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sheesh NOW i know the name of my affliction


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

gulfknot said:


> A chronic illness with a terminal prognosis.


lol Works for me !!!


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

judyr said:


> headlemk said:
> 
> 
> > Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> ...


Amen, sistah!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Maryanne--Sometimes I will have a pattern in mind; go to my favorite LYS and find the yarn. Sometimes I will buy the yarn and look for a pattern for that yarn. I found a crocheted stitch design I'm going to use for my alpaca shawl that I'm designing. Alpaca yarn is very addictive; once you touch it you have to buy it. I get this yarn from an alpaca farm. The owner puts the alpaca's name on the yarn label that the yarn came from. I just designed a jumper for my granddaughter and a sport sweater for my grandson. I just have to go my LYS to get the yarn. One time when I was there, I saw this beautiful Pima red yarn. I already have a pattern in mind and when I get it, I will design a crocheted scarf or shawl pattern for it. So see, more yarn I have to buy!!! Have a good week. :lol:


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

To sustain the addiction (a confirmed habit) I have read in this littary script that a barn was used for the yarn! A Yarn Barn with charm is a new knitting term born! A friend has over 24 working telascopes, soooo. 
Moon Loomer


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for the chuckle! Needed that...just finished frogging an item and needed something to break the fristration! LOL!


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the giggle! Boy - can I relate!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

It must be a pandemic. I do not know a single knitter unaffected by it. My sister is a fabricaholic who has also become a yarn hoarder and felt hoarder. And, she doesn't knit and rarely crochets!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

My kids have discussed having an intervention - but I heard them and nixed the idea! Now they seem used to my addiction and work around it. My husband is used to moving bags of yarn out of his way, and waiting until I finish a row. My kids are sometimes enablers, buying me yarn, or asking me to make them something. I don't foresee any improvement in my condition.
What my husband struggles with is my relatively new addiction to Knitting Paradise... I hope the computer doesn't crash!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Admitting you have a problem is the first step towards healing...I'm just saying!!!! I don't have a problem just don't go in the closet of my sewing room I will be forced to invoke terrible things upon your person. No problem here got it??!!? Excuse me while I roll around in my stash. BRB


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Roe said:


> Admitting you have a problem is the first step towards healing...I'm just saying!!!! I don't have a problem just don't go in the closet of my sewing room I will be forced to invoke terrible things upon your person. No problem here got it??!!? Excuse me while I roll around in my stash. BRB


ROFLOL!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Now thats a diagnosis, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pam


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

That's the best one yet! I too, have told DH that I've had it for ages. Nothing like putting it in gym sports bags and really hiding it, but it works.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

The ad below the last posting: Stop Drinking Now! A new way to help Alcoholics stop drinking in just 8 weeks! Are we starting a new industry? Stopping our Yarn addictions. How about: The 12 stitch cure! Stopped at GW and found 6 skeins of Dazzleair by Caron and 4 of skeins of a DuPont Orlon (my Mom used that) all for 6 and tax. MY looms are projected up! This much history calls for a new Knitting Board (47 + tax, oh a coupon). With the big "C" savings I can get a wooden spool (Those plastic thread spools do not cut it.) to make a spool knitter as my Dad thought me. Now that I know about the other stitches........ two color seed stitch on a spool knitter!!?! 
Moon Loomer


----------



## sewlady (May 8, 2011)

I have a real Bad case of this wonder disease :lol:


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

MsMac said:


> Y'all are a riot! I'm glad to know that doctors recommend that we stay busy and learn new things to keep our brains active. As knitters we should all make it to 100 and beyond! There's already proof on KP that it's working!


Just before I read this reply I was thinking of an article I read that said people who are passionate about something live longer and are happier.

I think our addiction is a very serious aid to our health and longevity as opposed to some other addictions you may have heard of.

Knit and live long!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> >>And Lincraft have 50% of most of their yarns starting tomorrow.
> 
> Why do we always think it will be the last sale of the century?
> :lol:


Probably for the season- we are going into summer afterall. Going to look soon, but don't expect to get much for myself actually knowing what they have I don't think I want too much of it (I already have it).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

maryanne said:


> It must be a pandemic. I do not know a single knitter unaffected by it. My sister is a fabricaholic who has also become a yarn hoarder and felt hoarder. And, she doesn't knit and rarely crochets!


Now that's got it bad. At least most of us intend to use it at some time, even if we don't know how.


----------



## jazzandmandi'smom (Sep 10, 2011)

I love this, thank you for the post! I have a very advanced case...I have a spare closet that is overflowing with yarn!


----------



## Leslie Smith (Sep 12, 2011)

HILARIOUS!!!! I must plead guilty!


----------



## scb2211 (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL My cure is to by more yarn. For me knitting is a stress reliver - I just pretend that instead of poking my needle in a stitch - I'm poking who ever is anoying me at the time. Kind of like the shower scene from the 'Pscyo' movie.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > It must be a pandemic. I do not know a single knitter unaffected by it. My sister is a fabricaholic who has also become a yarn hoarder and felt hoarder. And, she doesn't knit and rarely crochets!
> ...


Well Darowil I really mis-stated it. She does intend to use it. She has an LK100 and has already made a purse on it and felted it . It came out really well. She and I have been felting thrift store sweaters for 3+ years so she can make a luxury lap quilt. We have felted everything, including mink, but no quivet or possum. Lots of cashmere, merino, lambswool, etc. It looks like she has enough for three quilts, and has been sorting them for thickness and color.

She is continually taking classes and making beautiful quilts. And the real problem (we all suffer from this) is time. There are not enough hours in the day.

This has been one of the best threads ever, hilarious, but true.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

jazzandmandi'smom said:


> I love this, thank you for the post! I have a very advanced case...I have a spare closet that is overflowing with yarn!


Only one closet? How about an entire three bedroom apartment? You are only in the first stage. I had to pack up a pottery collection from two shelving units in order to put yarn somewhere, as every other storage already had yarn on it or in it. I am in an advanced state, but have no idea what the terminal stage is.


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

Absolutely made my day!!!


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

this is so funny and oh so true


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Wonderful! I'm going to print a copy and post it on my work room door where my despairing husband will see it! Thank you telling me that I am normal! Barb


headlemk said:


> Adapted from a quilters' newsletter in North Carolina...author unknown.
> 
> A recent study has indicated that yarns give off certain pheromones that hypnotize women and cause them to purchase ungodly amounts of yarn. When stored in large quantities in enclosed spaces, the pheromones in the yarn causes memory loss and induce the gathering syndrome, similar to the one squirrels have before the onset of winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Don says I just need to put my hands over my ears and say
LALALALALALALALALALALA all the time I am in the store and I will not be lured by the little voices.

Course, I will be locked up in a funny farm and the soothing therapy will be knitting! Win Win situation.

Besides I don't want to be cured. Who would?


----------



## Nan5 (Jun 15, 2011)

I too have that disease, but will not acknowledge it. Had my 'staches' in special spots and knew what was what with the yarns. DH (aka order freak) got plastic storage bins (without me noticing) and got all of my gear from all of my secret sources and put them into the bins. Now I do not know what is where. I had a semblance of order for colours and plys - not now!! I reckon his 'disease' is worse than mine.
This is nice to have a 'bitch' about something because I do not know you and vice versa. I do not feel so disloyal somehow.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

maryanne said:


> jazzandmandi'smom said:
> 
> 
> > I love this, thank you for the post! I have a very advanced case...I have a spare closet that is overflowing with yarn!
> ...


You move to a larger appartment. lol


----------



## oliviaskillings (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL i love it! So very true its like chips you cant just have 1.(thats my storie and i'm sticking to it LOL)


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

sums me up lol


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

I love this! It also explains why I cannot go into any store that carries yarn without buying at least 2 skeins.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

This is so true, except I have a compulsion for not only yarn, it is for ribbon and fabric. My sister says that I have more fabric and thread than Hancocks fabrics. I don't think there will every be a cure. Well I am not alone, that is good to know.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

missmolly said:


> So true. If they find a cure DON'T TELL ME!!!!!!!
> The same thing happens to me with chocolate. I hear it screaming - "buy me" and "eat me" lol x


I agree! If I live to be 160, I will never use all the yarn I have, and I LOVE chocolate as well. *g*

I agree with those that don't like Red Heart.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it :lol: :lol:


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

BRILLIANT :-D


----------



## Anniern (Sep 18, 2011)

I not only have this malady but am also a Fabriholic. Woe is me! I will have to live until I am 125 to use up both of my stashes. Tee Hee.


----------



## grammajane (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for this!! I was wondering what exactly the infectious disease was called, and now I know!! I'm so happy there's no cure!!!


----------



## chrystal (Jun 16, 2011)

VERY Amusing ! laughed a lot. Thank you.


----------



## rtross (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, you know what they say - She who dies with the most fiber WINS! I'm personally planning on being the winner, or maybe the first runner up, at least in the top three!


----------



## rtross (Oct 2, 2011)

And that's if you never walk into a storage facility again while you ARE alive!


----------



## matuttle (Jun 6, 2011)

I have this -- I was worried for awhile, but no longer. It is wonderful to know that so many have this same difficulty in their lives!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

This is so special, and who knew we all had a disease. We all know we don't want a cure.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I think "terminal" would be when it all falls in on you. Whata way to go!



maryanne said:


> jazzandmandi'smom said:
> 
> 
> > I love this, thank you for the post! I have a very advanced case...I have a spare closet that is overflowing with yarn!
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

She who dies with the most yarn, wins!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I need to read all of the posts before posting! Silly me! Oh, wait, maybe it's because I have "the disease!"


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a terrible day at work and I can not begin to tell you how much I needed this laugh. Bless you! This is awesome. I am going to print it out and put in on my wall at work so if I need to smile I can read it again.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

grammajane said:


> Thanks for this!! I was wondering what exactly the infectious disease was called, and now I know!! I'm so happy there's no cure!!!


It's called "Wannaknittoomanystitches" Incurable unless all the world's needles are broken. Orientals will have to quit eating with chop sticks in order to help.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

maryanne said:


> jazzandmandi'smom said:
> 
> 
> > I love this, thank you for the post! I have a very advanced case...I have a spare closet that is overflowing with yarn!
> ...


Has either of you ever thought of starting a group called Knitters Anonymous? You could have meetings and confess all about your stashes, and bring your knitting to the meetings too - a double whammy! :wink: :lol:


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Who said we wanted to be cured? I don't think that is a good thing. Someone suggested a larger apt. I think that's a more reasonable idea.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

It's the only thing I ever got addicted to that gave me a positive return!!!! Long love yarn!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I definitely have this going on!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Good idea Billy B--we could have chapters all over the world!!! :lol:


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

rtross said:


> Well, you know what they say - She who dies with the most fiber WINS! I'm personally planning on being the winner, or maybe the first runner up, at least in the top three!


Let us know and there will be a stampede to your estate sale.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

This must be true. No matter what 'storage facility' I am in, if yarn is in it, I am pulled to that location, and have to walk that aisle or aisles.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What a wonderful story!


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

bbarker39 said:


> I have this illness, but I also have collect patterns illness especially electronic ones off the internet.
> Bev


Ugh me too


----------



## matuttle (Jun 6, 2011)

Me TOO!!! I will never in the rest of my life knit all the patterns I have printed off the internet - but if I DO -- I am buying yarn enought now before the prices are so high when I retire that I will still be able to afford to do something I love doing!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Seriously, about a year before I retired I gathered a really nice stash and have been quite happily working on it since then. Of course, a really good sale is not to be turned down but.... I think I could survive for quite a while if I have to. I have to live a more simple life since I retired but you know I really don't mind!!!Every day is Saturday unless it's Sunday-- I am loving it!!!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> Seriously, about a year before I retired I gathered a really nice stash and have been quite happily working on it since then. Of course, a really good sale is not to be turned down but.... I think I could survive for quite a while if I have to. I have to live a more simple life since I retired but you know I really don't mind!!!Every day is Saturday unless it's Sunday-- I am loving it!!!!


I agree.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay knitting friends,

I have emptied my yarn closet out. It's covering the office floor, so I have to walk on yarn to reach the computer!!!

I definitely have the stash disease.

Went to Lowe's and purchased one five rack and one four rack. May have to return it for a five rack. 

Oh, what lovely yarns I found in my stash, and the touchy feely was to die four.

Sorted by weights. Now to take down the rack already in the closet, then assemble the 5 shelf rack.. Need good thoughts as I struggle to to prepare for yarn binizing!

LLK in Pc.FL Karen McNaught


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

How nice Karen. But you do know what this means don't you? It's so nice and neat, so well organized that you can easily see what you have. More importantly, you will see what you don't have. What's missing is so apparent. And after all you do have a lot more room now..........and it' so easy to get into all that yarn. Makes you want more.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

This will hang on the wall of my craft room! I will also share it with other knitters! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Andrea in TN said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, about a year before I retired I gathered a really nice stash and have been quite happily working on it since then. Of course, a really good sale is not to be turned down but.... I think I could survive for quite a while if I have to. I have to live a more simple life since I retired but you know I really don't mind!!!Every day is Saturday unless it's Sunday-- I am loving it!!!!
> ...


Ditto! I am very content.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I bet walking on that softness was AWESOME!!!!! :!:


kmcnaught said:


> Okay knitting friends,
> 
> I have emptied my yarn closet out. It's covering the office floor, so I have to walk on yarn to reach the computer!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

How so very true.

Karen McNaught, LLK in PC


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

How true, It will drive DD to mayhem

I keep running into patterns and yarns!!!

The support you give me makes me inspired to returning to knitting as I did up North.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Love it, Rene


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

My Godchild tells me she will pass out my projects to be finished and yarn to be used when it is time. Fine with me may they enjoy them.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I have this "thing" about seeing yarn in a thrift store just sitting there all alone and I just have to buy it and take it home with me so it won't be lonely. Rhonda P I also love books so I really have a load when I come home.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Brilliant. I am going to send this to my cousin who does quilting. I am sure she will be able to relate it to her hobby.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Headlemk--like you avatar. I'm going to show this to my knitting meet up friends. I'm glad there is no cure for this--yarn does mesmerize you--especially alpaca yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

At least now I won't have to spend millions of dollars in doctor bills looking for a cure.... I can spend it on yarn (and books since I am also an avid reader of all things in print) and I know that will only 'feed' the knitting monster inside me!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha! And i am about to go to Joann's! Wish me luck!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Our oldest GS used to live with us. He moved last month, so my DH moved his clothes to the spare bedroom closet. I now have two closets for my clothes and yarn. I only need one for my clothes. I also have yarn in the tall book case in the spare bedroom. Wasn't that sweet of my DH?


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## Betha (Dec 12, 2011)

RhondaP said:


> I have a bad case of this disease which is totally not understood by DH. So glad to hear that others also suffer. Symptoms of this disease similar to fabriholicism of which I also suffer.
> 
> So glad it's well recognised!


That's a good name for it - It's like I get drunk on colors, fabric, yarn, whenever I go into a store that has it. I just buy it because I love the color, have no idea what I'm going to use it for, if anything.


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

Have to translate , this one for my husband.
I´m not sure, I want a cure.


----------

